# Extension cord causing breaker trip?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There is a reason the instructions for the fridge says to plug it directly into the outlet with out extension cord. In construction we had the same problems with air compressors, some times they work on long cord and other times you have to put it on the neighbours porch.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Mar 26, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There is a reason the instructions for the fridge says to plug it directly into the outlet with out extension cord. In construction we had the same problems with air compressors, some times they work on long cord and other times you have to put it on the neighbours porch.


Yeah. I have a new construction home and didn't think about the extension cord. I was only concerned with using an appropriate gauge cord instead of thinking about whether or not an extension cord should be used to begin with. Thanks.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

FWIW, extension cords are allowed only for 90 days by code, after that time they are considered permanent, which is not allowed.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I have no direct experience with this myself but have heard of similar problems.
As I understand it, the longer the length the greater the voltage induced into 
the ground wire effectively bypassing the load and thus reducing the current 
returning on the neutral. If the neutral current drops ~5mA below the hot 
current the GFI trips. 
The way the wires are wrapped within the cord would no doubt influence the 
coupling.

EDIT: a quick search showed some manufacturers who recommend 
no more than 250' feet of cable. This would be normal cable such as
NM.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tripping a GFCI is not caused by overload, but by ground fault. Motors and compressors don't play nice with GFCI's at they often cause trips. I would never think of running any compressor, whether it be air or refrigeration on an extension cord. I do have one 10 gauge cord that we use when we have to on our air compressor, but it is only 25' in length.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Mar 26, 2018)

CodeMatters said:


> I have no direct experience with this myself but have heard of similar problems.
> As I understand it, the longer the length the greater the voltage induced into
> the ground wire effectively bypassing the load and thus reducing the current
> returning on the neutral. If the neutral current drops ~5mA below the hot
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. I have been troubleshooting the fridge and missed the obvious. Now I have a weekend project to rearrange my garage so I can get the cord directly to an outlet.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Mar 26, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Tripping a GFCI is not caused by overload, but by ground fault. Motors and compressors don't play nice with GFCI's at they often cause trips. I would never think of running any compressor, whether it be air or refrigeration on an extension cord. I do have one 10 gauge cord that we use when we have to on our air compressor, but it is only 25' in length.


Thanks. I will be rearranging my garage to get this fridge directly to an outlet. It worked fine before being moved to the garage.


----------

